# Upgrade #3 on my tablesaw dust collection



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

In the past i have made a few modifications to my table saw in this thread and this one as well... unfortunately i still wasn't satisfied with the dust collection. It contianed the dust quite well, but still didn’t remove most of it, and i was worried that if i didn't clean out the motor compartment of the residual built up sawdust on a regular basis, My laziness would impact the performance of the TS motor.

Then it dawned on me that i read somewhere online (perhaps, bill pentzs , theins website, or even on this forum) that true effective dust collection requires 2 types of dust collection... one that is Low Velocity High Volume (LVHV), and one that is HIgh Velocity Low Volume (HVLV). Most DC are the first LVHV, while shop vacs are the second HVLV. So... i decided to try to hook up my shop vac (with a mini cyclone separator on it) to my TS, to try to get rid of the dust at its source, right at the blade.

When I purchased my TS a long time ago, i also bought a DC cover that covers the blade, and that cover screwed onto the TS blade housing... after its installed, it formed a circular tube, that you could attach a hose to for DC. I originally tried just using this, I still got alot of sawdust under the TS, leading to my first previously mentioned upgrade. 









So i decided to drill a hole thru the sidewall of my TS enclosure, so that i can run a hose from my shop vac to hookup directly to the TS blade enclosure. A couple of PVC elbows helped make that connection.









Then I managed to put my shop vac with cyclone separator under my TS wing, and run the hose... 









Well, i must say, that when both, my DC and shop vac are running, it does a great job at collecting the sawdust that comes into the TS housing area. I still want to come up with a way to collect the dust that comes off the wood, over the top, as the blade is spinning, but i think that will be too much effort for now.

Obviously, I had to remove my motor from the back of the saw to take those inside pics...


----------

